

Journalism Student Won’t Leave Steve Jobs Alone - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/jobs-strikes-back/

======
hugh3
Would it have been too much trouble for techcrunch to put the emails back in
actual order?

Anyway, this isn't a particularly interesting story, and I'm tired of every
email exchange Steve Jobs has with the outside world becoming a news story,
but Steve is right here, and the woman has a severe entitlement complex.

update: I googled her name. While her facebook page is locked down, I did find
a bunch of apparently self-written blurbs including a now-deleted eight-
paragraph Wikipedia article about how awesome she is. There's also this page:

<http://wikibin.org/articles/chelsea-isaacs.html>

 _Chelsea Kate Isaacs (born December 14th, 1987) is an American actress,
model, and poet ... In 1998, Isaacs was the most desirable hand model in the
United States and Canada. Isaacs has been described by the Cantolino Press as
having an "electric presence that is both entertaining and very believable"
with "an extremely evolved sense of the human psyche... Since then, a number
of internet blogs and websites have formed whos members post listings of
Isaacs' mysterious underground music projects in which she prefers to be
involved with anonymously"_

This is followed by a single comment from her Auntie Elvie "Wow! I didn't you
are so famous!"

Anyway, in conclusion, this woman appears to have some serious ego issues. If
you're familiar with John Fitzgerald Page, I'd say she's the female
equivalent.

------
pclark
for a journalism student she is about as succinct and articulate as a
gooseberry.

